# Help on identifying this little guy



## shreknkell (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey just wondering if you could help Identify this little bloke any input would be great


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 16, 2012)

looks like a she-oak skink but don't lock it in as i'm just having a guess, im most likely wrong


----------



## Jacquie (Jan 16, 2012)

I would go with she-oak skink too.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 16, 2012)

Where was the pic taken?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 16, 2012)

there is a few things it could be, 
i took it for granted it was found on the central coast cos thats where the op lives.
At first i thought weasel skink but the eye seems to big and different.
So many things it could be, how big was it and is there another pic?


----------



## Khagan (Jan 16, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> Where was the pic taken?



In an enclosure? :lol:


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 16, 2012)

Khagan said:


> In an enclosure? :lol:



Thanks Sherlock!


----------



## shreknkell (Jan 16, 2012)

yes central coast and i was told he is some sort of legless lizard but i too thought some sort of skink..... That why i thought to run it past people that know a bit better than myself....

he is a yellow gold colour has a black tip on his tail and has a blue tongue.... around 15cm long.....


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jan 17, 2012)

shreknkell said:


> yes central coast and i was told he is some sort of legless lizard but i too thought some sort of skink..... That why i thought to run it past people that know a bit better than myself....
> 
> he is a yellow gold colour has a black tip on his tail and has a blue tongue.... around 15cm long.....



Legless lizards dont have legs (apart from some small flaps near the cloaca). Its a common misconception that some skinks with small legs are legless lizards.


----------



## Jk888 (Jan 17, 2012)

Well if it's yours the details will be on your permit papers......


----------



## shreknkell (Jan 17, 2012)

He isn't mine... That's why I thought people on here may be able to shed some light.... Thanks for all the info I truly appreciate it


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 17, 2012)

It's a Mainland Sheoak Skink, Cyclodomorphus michaeli, assuming the location the animal naturally occurred was on the Central Coast. What I want to know is if it isn't yours why doesn't the owner know what it is? and if it isn't anybodies why is it in a cage?>!


----------



## Snakewise84 (Jan 17, 2012)

how big was it?. do you have any other pics ?


----------



## shreknkell (Jan 17, 2012)

I never said it wasn't owned.... It was rescued from a neglectful home.... And at the time they were told it was a leg less lizard as I stated above.... Don't shoot the messenger....


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 17, 2012)

shreknkell said:


> I never said it wasn't owned.... It was rescued from a neglectful home.... And at the time they were told it was a leg less lizard as I stated above.... Don't shoot the messenger....


I'm shooting, with an UZI 9mm on full Auto!!!!!


----------



## shreknkell (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry snakewise that's the only pic I have! He is 15cm long has grown considerably since being looked after properly apparently he was quite skinny....


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 17, 2012)

shreknkell said:


> Sorry snakewise that's the only pic I have! He is 15cm long has grown considerably since being looked after properly apparently he was quite skinny....



So even if he was a rescue then it should have been declared to DECCW


----------



## shreknkell (Jan 17, 2012)

So I don't know all I do know is I was asked to ask the question and that is what I have done.


----------



## bigguy (Jan 17, 2012)

Its a medium sized Sheoak They were once found in good numbers over the whole of the Central Coast, but these days with massive urban development and cats, they are alas not seen very often. I saw the biggest Sheoak of my life in my own backyard over 20 years ago. It was over 30cm in total lenght and almost comparable body size to a medium Pink tongue


----------



## shreknkell (Jan 17, 2012)

Thankyou Bigguy I do appreciate all input...


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 17, 2012)

yeeew i was correct! bamm! 1 point


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 17, 2012)

> yeeew i was correct! bamm! 1 point


I'll let you have 1/2 a point but you didn't say which species of Sheoak it was.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 17, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> I'll let you have 1/2 a point but you didn't say which species of Sheoak it was.



haha that's all good, I'm fine with half a point.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 17, 2012)

OK. It has legs. Therefore not a Pygopodidea (legless lizard family).
Smooth, overlaping scales. Therefore Scinidae (skink family). 
From the head, body and tail shape plus the posture, I can immediately say genus Cyclodomorphus and one of the She-oak skinks – based on sight recognition. However, you can be more analytical.

Moderately large, ear opening obvious, limbs all well developed and appear to have 5 digits. This narrows it down to one of several of the larger skink families.
Long. Slender tail and lacking triangular shaped head. Not Tiliqua (Bluetongue genus).
With the toes on the hind limb, the fourth toe will be about the same length as the fifth toe. Not Ctenotus, Egernia, Liopholis, Erimascincus, Eulampris (all the other potentially large skinks) as these have thr fourth toe much longer than the fifth. So *Cyclodomrphus* it is. 

The none triangular head and long thin tail syas it is one of the three She-oak Skink species. This is supported by the edging to the scales and the dark eys that looks a bit like eye-liner has been used. It is least likely to be an Alpine SS. It is more typical of the Tasmanian SS (which also occurs in coastal NSW) but may also be a patternless form of the Mainland SS. So...

Tasmainian She-oak Skink (Cyclodomorphus. casurinae) or possibly Mainland She-oak Skink (C. michaeli).
Bottom line... a *She-oak Skink*.

Blue

There was only one page of posts when I started this reply.

*Aussie-pride *I'll give you a bonus point for going about the right way. Well done!

*Shreknkell, *I would like to apologise for the criticism levelled at you after you had explained the circumstances. You have no responsibility, directly or indirectly, for the animal and you should not have to repeat that several times over. The reality is that you are trying to have a little bit of positive input by providing a correct ID. If I read between he lines correctly, you are hoping that knowledge might ultimately benefit the lizard.

So good on ya for doing this! You get two thumbs up from me.

Blue


----------



## shreknkell (Jan 17, 2012)

Thankyou so very much Blue.... .... It seems a general consensus that he is a she-oak Skink and I thankyou all for your input... At least now more research and reading can go in to knowing how to care for him (mind you not they aren't doing a good job the little fella has grownand is eating well so that has to be something right)....


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 17, 2012)

im looking for some of these ATM!!!


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 18, 2012)

Cheers Blue, I was taught by the best


----------

